# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Những thương hiệu đàn piano uy tín tại Việt Nam

## taimaimaipro

*Trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện thời có rất nhiều thương hiệu đàn piano chất lượng với giá cả khách nhau. Bài viết sau đây của Việt Thương 369 sẽ giúp các bạn có cái nhìn tổng quan về những thương hiệu đàn piano uy tín tại Việt Nam.*


đàn guitar giá rẻ

mua đàn piano ở đâu tại TPHCM

đàn organ tphcm




*1. Steinway & Son_ Thương hiệu piano danh giá và cao cấp nhất trên thế giới.*
Xuất xứ: Mỹ, được thành lập vào năm 1853 bởi một người Đức nhập cư Henry Engelhard Steinway, đây là thương hiệu piano được xem là uy tín, chế tạo ra những cây đàn piano có chất lượng hàng đầu thế giới đặc biệt với dòng đàn piano Grand. hiện, công ty đang có trụ sợ tại New York và đang tiếp tục nghiên cứu và chế tạo ra những cây đàn piano chất lượng vượt trội, âm thanh tuyệt trần, cảm ứng tốt và thiết kế hết sức trải qua.



Hàng năm, Steinway & Sons chỉ sinh sản với số lượng nhỏ piano ra thị trường thế giới, những chiếc *đàn piano* được những nghệ nhân có tay nghề lão luyện hàng đầu thế giới chế tạo rất công phu và tinh tế. Với Steinway & Sons, hình như bất cứ nghệ sĩ piano nào cũng dành cho nó một sự khâm phục, ái mộ và cả niềm ao ước được sở hữu. Những sản phẩm Steinway luôn có giá thành khá cao khoảng 1 tỷ đến 5 tỷ vnd, đây được xem là thương hiệu có mức giá cao nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.



Sau một thời kì dài hoạt động, đến nay thương hiệu này có thêm thương hiệu con cấp thấp hơn để dành cho những từng lớp thấp hơn một tẹo nhưng muốn được trải nghiệm những sản phẩm của thương hiệu này, đó chính là Essex và Boston. Trong đó, Essex – chuyên dành cho giai cấp quý tộc và Boston – dành cho tầng lớp thấp hơn một tí.
Logo thương hiệu piano EssexLogo thương hiệu piano Boston_ → Xem thêm những sản phẩm piano Steinway & Sons_



*2. Kawai _ Niềm kiêu hãnh của đất nước Nhật Bản*
Công ty Kawai được Koichi Kawai sáng lập tại Nhật Bản, nơi ông sinh ra và lớn lên. lừng danh với những chiếc Piano kỹ thuật số và Piano cơ, công ty thành lập từ năm 1927. Những dòng sản phẩm đặc trưng của Kawai luôn được chú trọng về chất lượng cũng như âm thanh.



Bên cạnh đó, năm 1999 hãng Kawai đã giới thiệu đến thế giới thương hiệu con cao cấp hơn đó là thương hiệu Piano Shigeru Kawai. Những sản phẩm đàn piano Shigeru Kawai ngay từ bản thiết kế ban đầu cho đến việc lựa chọn nguyên nguyên liệu tốt nhất, những người thợ giỏi nhất để lắp ráp thủ công một cây đàn Piano, mỗi cây đàn Piano Shigeru Kawai đều là một tác phẩm của cả một quá trình nghệ thuật, một biểu lộ sâu sắc của lòng tự hào và danh dự.
 Logo thương hiệu piano Shigeru KawaiNgày nay, Kawai

----------

